# Astra VXR Nurburgring Pre Winter Wax



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys

Well after spending alot of time cleaning friends and family cars :buffer:

I finally managed to get a 3 hour slot to have a quick wash and wax on my car before the really bad weather sets in!

Please note, this is not a correction process purely protection! The swirls and RDS are horrendous as its been over 12months since its last proper detail.

I'm booking myself for the day in November to Machine Polish and fully detail.

Anyway, quick afternoon snaps

Horrible grime above the arch



















Note the wheels should be white :detailer:










Smart Wheels Applied, slight bleeding










Awaitinf my autosmart fallout remover 

Agigated










Foam after 10 Mins of dragging




























Car had a quick claying, rewashed and foamed!

Then drying aid applied and left slight beading





































Wheels Sealed with Poorboys (not great on my wheels) and whole car Protected with R222 Wax and pleased with the liquid like finish it leaves. Still no clarity in the paint due to it needing a correction but look nice under false lighting.























































Some Multi Story Shots y0!




























And for those Photography Fans, excuse slight blur, was very windy and struggling to keep the tripod still for 30seconds!!!














































Last Picture of the shed awaiting the journey home










Will Update when i get a full 2 days on correction and detail including adding some engine modifactions 

Keep you guys posted!:driver:

Benjamin


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Also awaiting a delivery of some autosmart snowfoam


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely car mate, second from last picture wow  epic shot, what camera do you use bud


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Much better Ben  Never knew you had white alloys!  :lol: 

Will be good to see it after the correction too.

Liking those funky shots at the end too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> Lovely car mate, second from last picture wow  epic shot, what camera do you use bud


Thanks Buddy

Canon 500D and I also use a D501 Nikon film SLR with full manual 38mm lens :thumb:

But this was taken off the digital hence the reason the WB is slightly out!

But thanks anyway  :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Much better Ben  Never knew you had white alloys!  :lol:
> 
> Will be good to see it after the correction too.
> 
> Liking those funky shots at the end too


Thanks Sarah

The wheels are a nightmare :wall:

Cannot wait to correct it, need somebody to provide me with a lock up for the day aswell


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Thanks Sarah
> 
> The wheels are a nightmare :wall:
> 
> Cannot wait to correct it, need somebody to provide me with a lock up for the day aswell


Yeah I can imagine white wheels on a white car is a challenge at the best of times! I struggle with silver and dark wheels :lol:

Can you not convince someone with a garage to let you borrow it for the day?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Yeah I can imagine white wheels on a white car is a challenge at the best of times! I struggle with silver and dark wheels :lol:
> 
> Can you not convince someone with a garage to let you borrow it for the day?


I'll try and convince somebody. I'm working on the MGB roadster in our garage this week, hopefully get it off the ramps and back on it wheels soon enough!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> I'll try and convince somebody. I'm working on the MGB roadster in our garage this week, hopefully get it off the ramps and back on it wheels soon enough!


 You could do a thread for the roadster next!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Sarah said:


> You could do a thread for the roadster next!


Yeah I am detailing it once its been sprayed! Can't wait

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Yeah I am detailing it once its been sprayed! Can't wait
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


 will look forward to seeing that thread then


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep cannie wait!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good mate! Need to get that rear wiper off though  


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

great work mate gorgeous car love the nurburgring vxrs will get myself one one day lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

No Jonny its staying. Tx autosport direct feed ordered! Also loads of new detailing goodies  



Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

vo04lan said:


> great work mate gorgeous car love the nurburgring vxrs will get myself one one day lol


Yeah get one. Just don't go with the common and slow blue 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

blacks the fastest...

however mate looks fantastic, I just put in a large order for mine however the next on the list is a cheeky remus and whiteline, then powerrrrr haha


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

moxy89 said:


> blacks the fastest...
> 
> however mate looks fantastic, I just put in a large order for mine however the next on the list is a cheeky remus and whiteline, then powerrrrr haha


Vanquish Performance proved a white car is technically faster ask Jonny R :lol:

Thanks mate! Yep loving my remus, specially as it has the 100 cell sports cat! Whiteline is a must and so are the springs!!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah you using sportlines ?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes mate very hard but awesome in the bends! The car now handles as good as the tyres that are on the car now! I'm just dependant on tyre grip and hope it doesnt run out!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Adrian Convery said:


> Nice one mate!


Cheers bud

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice!

Great Job.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Defo springs and rarb next on my list! After my da and large haul of detailing goodies after Xmas  


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great detail, shots and 'vue'


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh and you missed a bit in the pic of your passenger AFL / black fiesta!

Bonnets all wet underneath


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

Does your reg say 'Good Bye'? 

Quality!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

DaveA11en said:


> Does your reg say 'Good Bye'?
> 
> Quality!


That how it reads, and the best bit is thats the original plate that came with his car (not a private plate)


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great looking car!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Oh and you missed a bit in the pic of your passenger AFL / black fiesta!
> 
> Bonnets all wet underneath


It's not wet its the bonnet lip 

Learn your cars Jonny boy 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DaveA11en said:


> Does your reg say 'Good Bye'?
> 
> Quality!


Correct 



Jonny_R said:


> That how it reads, and the best bit is thats the original plate that came with his car (not a private plate)


it worries me how much you know about me :lol:



SeanyBean said:


> great looking car!!!


Thanks. Tbh its a state at the moment but thanks non the less!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Your plate reads well reminds me of this !


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nally said:


> Your plate reads well reminds me of this !


:lol:


----------



## jb93 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great work :thumb:

Always liked these :argie:

Noticed you're close to me as well.....


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice pics there.


----------



## Yippy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great Job Ben. A lovely Car too. I like them shots too!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Brilliant! Always had a soft spot for this car


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

Wouldnt mind one of these as my next car hehe! Good job


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

great work


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL what bacing plates:lol: Nice work:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jb93 said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> Always liked these :argie:
> 
> Noticed you're close to me as well.....


where you based mate?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The full detail after the winter prep

part 1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286555

Part 2

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286708

enjoy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

all of this two parts are great
maybe any new photos have You?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> all of this two parts are great
> maybe any new photos have You?


No not yet matey! Its due another wash shortly so may take some more artistic numbers!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

IMG_5273 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_5963 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_5968 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

IMG_6185 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6133 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6131 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6130 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6190 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Some old pics there Ben 

Nearly 12 months since the RR day at vanquish


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep! I wana go back again after new year!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Wanna stick mine on rollers now ive got the cone and remus


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

my direct feed is here! just working on a power pipe next!


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Cracking car mate  really like the VXR's despite being a ford lad! Like the numberplate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

LewisRSCosworth said:


> Cracking car mate  really like the VXR's despite being a ford lad! Like the numberplate


Thanks Pal! Sell the ford and buy a Vaux :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

beautifull, awesome


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers mate 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice mate always been a big fan of the nurburgring will definitely own 1 soon. Had a vxr around 3years ago and loved it. Quick question did you buy this around February 2010 from mark???


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

some great shots there mate


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely looking car, like white with white wheels


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

braders said:


> Very nice mate always been a big fan of the nurburgring will definitely own 1 soon. Had a vxr around 3years ago and loved it. Quick question did you buy this around February 2010 from mark???


No mate was more summer time but was off Mark @ revitup yes!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Mikey18 said:


> some great shots there mate





willwander said:


> Lovely looking car, like white with white wheels


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks good,give mine a good polish yesterday and put it into hibernation for winter....


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely clean car there chap, and a very ghostly reflection of the car in the water in the first car park photo! :doublesho


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> Lovely clean car there chap, and a very ghostly reflection of the car in the water in the first car park photo! :doublesho


+1 to that


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job, lovely motor


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Looks good,give mine a good polish yesterday and put it into hibernation for winter....


Thanks Ian. Yeah looked nice mate! We need catch up soon bud!



ImDesigner said:


> Lovely clean car there chap, and a very ghostly reflection of the car in the water in the first car park photo! :doublesho


I know :lol:

Cheers mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

austrom1 said:


> Nice job, lovely motor


Thanks mate


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah a catch up will be great?does anyone do a New Year's Day meet??


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Yeah a catch up will be great?does anyone do a New Year's Day meet??


Sounds like a plan, although i doubt i will be legal to drive


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Sounds like a plan, although i doubt i will be legal to drive


Glad you can afford to own a Vxr and DRINK aswell Jonny...... It's one or the other for me.....lol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Glad you can afford to own a Vxr and DRINK aswell Jonny...... It's one or the other for me.....lol


Just about, plus im not greedy, i only have 1 vxr


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Just about, plus im not greedy, i only have 1 vxr


Oh yeah,good point...I sometimes forget I own two and spend over £1200 on insurance and £750 on road tax a year.........and wouldn't wanna think how much I've spent in shell V power.....lol


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> No mate was more summer time but was off Mark @ revitup yes!


Thought so. I bought a few cars off mark and done a few detailing jobs for him. Credit where it's due he looks after the cars like there his personal cars and not just stock to sell on


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

braders said:


> Thought so. I bought a few cars off mark and done a few detailing jobs for him. Credit where it's due he looks after the cars like there his personal cars and not just stock to sell on


Nice mate. Yeah I bought it just as he moved into his new lock up!:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ian Jonny we are doing a rolling road day in crewe in January and we are planning and Midlands new year meet with hereford members! I'm sure mark and dave will see that and maybe get more of the region involved as iv only been speaking with guys from hereford and stoke


----------

